# BORDETELLA VACCINE -- Kennel Cough



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

*KENNEL COUGH (Bordetella) Vaccine*

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE

In an article from the October-December 2007, Vol. 26, #3 _Journal of American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association_, entitled _Summary of a Presentation by Dr. Ron Schultz_ written by Patricia Monahan Jordan, DVM, it states that *"Kennel cough is not a vaccinatable disease, realize this and stop the boarding kennels from making the dogs sick."*

Dr. Ronald Schultz declares in his *An Update on What Everyone Needs to KNow about Canine and Feline Vaccination Programs" *published in the 2008 Proceedings of the Annual Conference of the AHVMA, Pages 325-336: *"kennel cough is not preventable with vaccines."*

Regarding the *Bordetella* (Kennel Cough) vaccine, on Page 2 of the _American Animal Hospital Association's 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, _ it states that "Optional or 'noncore' vaccines are those that the committee believe should be considered only in special circumstances because their use is more dependent on the exposure risk of the individual animal. Issues of geographic distribution and lifestyle should be considered before administering these vaccines. In addition, the diseases involved are generally self-limiting or respond readily to treatment. The committee believes this group of vaccines comprises distemper-meases virus (D-MV), canine parainfluenza virus (CPIV), Leptospira spp., Bordetella bronchispetica, and Borrelia burdorferi." 

Further, on Page 14 of the _AAHA Guidelines_, it states: *"Bordetella bronchiseptica (B. bronchiseptica): Bordetella bronchiseptica is another cause of the “kennel cough” syn-drome. Infection in some susceptible dogs generally causes a self-limiting, upper respiratory disease and rarely causes life-threatening disease in otherwise healthy animals. Clini-cal disease resolves quickly when treated with appropriate antibiotics. Vaccination does not block infection but appears to lessen clinical disease, and vaccines provide a short DOI (<1 year) [table 2]. It is also unknown whether current vaccine strains protect against all field strains."*

* Combination Vaccines, Multiple Shots*--on Page 16 of the_ 2003 AAHA Guidelines_ under _Immunological Factors Determining Vaccine Safety_, it states that: * "Although increasing the number of components in a vaccine may be more convenient for the practitioner or owner, the likelihood for adverse effects may increase. Also, interference can occur among the components. Care must be taken not to administer a product containing too many vaccines simultaneously if adverse events are to be avoided and optimal immune responses are sought. "*
_______________________________________________________________________________
Below are links to excellent information on veterinary vaccines from authoritative sources:

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz Duration of Immunity 

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines,* Dr. Ronald Schultz 
What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines 

*Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats*, Dr. Ronald Schultz et als., _Journal of Comparative Pathology_ January 2010 ScienceDirect - Journal of Comparative Pathology : Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats 

*Genetically Engineered and Modified Live Virus Vaccines;Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns* by Michael W. Fox BVetMed,PhD,DSc.MRCVS 
Genetically Engineered & Modified Live Virus Vaccines: Public Health And Animal Welfare Concerns

*Vaccination: An Overview* Dr. Melissa Kennedy, DVM360 Vaccination: An overview (Proceedings) - Veterinary Healthcare

*World Small Animal Veterinay Association's 2010 Guidelines for the Vaccination of Dogs and Cats* World Small Animal Veterinary Association - WSAVA - Vaccine Guideline 1 (scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2010 http://www.wsava.org/PDF/Misc/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf 

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* - WSAVA - Scientific Advisory Committee Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at Special Report .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at 
http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at Home

October 1, 2002 _DVM Newsletter_ article entitled,* AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions*, AVMA, AAHA to release vaccine positions - DVM

July 1, 2003 _DVM Newsletter _article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients?*, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care 'What do we tell our clients?' - DVM

July 1, 2003, _DVM Newsletter _ article, *Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes *Developing common sense strategies for fiscal responsibility - DVM

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge * Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), *Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly* March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19 Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP) *"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "*


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Kris, thanks for this great resource. As for kennel cough, I have never vaccinated for it. Dexter has been to many dog shows, boarded at the handler's, and boarded at a boarding kennel. He also goes regularly to training classes at my club. In other words, he has been in close quarters many many times with other dogs. He has never had a case of kennel cough. I feel fortunate to board with somebody who doesn't insist on bordetella. 

OTOH, my sister is active in Aussie rescue. She has seen kennel cough many times in fosters coming out of shelters. She vaccinates her own dog against Bordetella to try and keep him from catching it from the fosters.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i too rarely vaccinate against it. My show girl (aussie) has had mild case 2x and the first time was with teh vaccine (She got it as it was required where she was boarded for a few days) 

Personally i don't think it's worth it especially in breeds known to have issues with immune systems.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So appreciate this info! My vet doesn't recommend it for Chagall, the groomer doesn't require it and on the rare occasion our petsitter takes Chagall to his house (where there are six other dogs) he doesn't require it either. I'm so glad to have this info from the Journal, thanks for posting!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Kris, thanks for this great resource. As for kennel cough, I have never vaccinated for it. Dexter has been to many dog shows, boarded at the handler's, and boarded at a boarding kennel. He also goes regularly to training classes at my club. In other words, he has been in close quarters many many times with other dogs. He has never had a case of kennel cough.


All of the dogs we vaccinated against kennel cough came down with kennel cough. Once we stopped vaccinating against kennel cough, none of the dogs got it despite multi-week stays at boarding kennels!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> So appreciate this info! I'm so glad to have this info from the Journal, thanks for posting!


You're very welcome!


----------

